# Absolut Egypt



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"Due to legal restrictions concerning marketing of alcohol in your country we are unfortunately unable to offer entry to our website."

The official ABSOLUT Vodka website


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

try Smirnoff instead


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

censorship alive and kicking


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

it's a bit weird because after seeing the above I tried a different brand selling alcohol and it did allow me to visit the website, even though to do so you must specify what country you are in. Perhaps is the swaya, swaya approach so nobody will be shocked by the changes in Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> it's a bit weird because after seeing the above I tried a different brand selling alcohol and it did allow me to visit the website, even though to do so you must specify what country you are in. Perhaps is the swaya, swaya approach so nobody will be shocked by the changes in Egypt?




I think you have hit the nail on the head...


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

What !!!! No Russian Vodka adverts..... Next there will be no Russians.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> What !!!! No Russian Vodka adverts..... Next there will be no Russians.




I don't think Absolut is is Russian..


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Does the MB care ?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't think Absolut is is Russian..


Me thinks you are correct - is it Swedish ;-)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Me thinks you are correct - is it Swedish ;-)




hehe I know cos I have a friend who lives a few miles from the plant


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Me thinks you are correct - is it Swedish ;-)


and it's owned by Pernod-Ricard :spit:


----------

